# unbekannter fisch



## masce (7. Apr. 2007)

hallo leute,

als ich letztes jahr in spanien wahr fand ich diesen fisch tod im hafen.
leider habe ich keine ahnung was das für ein fisch sein könnte.  
vllt könnt ihr mir sagen was das für einer ist.







(mir ist klar das ich im "tiere im und am teich" bin aber ich wusste nich wo ich es sonst reinstellen sollte.)


danke im voraus.


----------



## Ondine (7. Apr. 2007)

*AW: unbekannter fisch*

Mein Tipp: *Seekatze* . . .
ist aber schwer zu beurteilen, grauer Fisch auf grauem Grund  vor allem gibt es bei den Knorpelfischen so viele unterschiedliche Formen.

LG
Britta


----------



## masce (7. Apr. 2007)

*AW: unbekannter fisch*

hi,

ich wollte den fisch nicht unbedingt anfassen :? 
aber danke für die antwort.
hat noch jemand ne idee?


----------



## karsten. (7. Apr. 2007)

*AW: unbekannter fisch*

das ist eindeutig ein Allien !


----------



## gizmo (7. Apr. 2007)

*AW: unbekannter fisch*

nen petermännchen?
bloss nicht anfassen sowas!


----------



## masce (7. Apr. 2007)

*AW: unbekannter fisch*



			
				karsten. schrieb:
			
		

> das ist eindeutig ein Allien !



war auch mein erster gedanke


----------



## Petra (7. Apr. 2007)

*AW: unbekannter fisch*

Hallo Marcel

Ich habe den Name deines Fisches gefunden.
Der Fisch heisst Apistidal ( Wespesfisch )


----------



## masce (7. Apr. 2007)

*AW: unbekannter fisch*

hallo petra,

vielen dank für die info


----------



## leguan85 (9. Apr. 2007)

*AW: unbekannter fisch*

Ich tipp auf nen Knurrhahn

Gruß
Denis


----------



## Armin501 (9. Apr. 2007)

*AW: unbekannter fisch*

Ist eindeutig ein Wolpertinger Gruppenfisch!!!

Gruß Armin


----------



## masce (9. Apr. 2007)

*AW: unbekannter fisch*

http://elbanet.ethz.ch/wikifarm/kompositwesen/uploads/Main/fliegenderfisch.jpg 

????


----------

